# Berechnung Busbelastung Profibus und MPI



## CrazyCat (11 August 2006)

Kann mir jemand kurz und einfach erklären, wie man zumindest näherungsweise die Busbelastung eines Profibusnetzes oder eines MPI - Netzes berechnet?

Irgendwie komme ich damit nicht zurecht.


----------



## Ralle (11 August 2006)

Wühl dich mal etwas tiefer in die Untermenüs der Prifibuseinstellungen in der Hardwareconfig. (CPU/DP-->Allgemein/Eigenschaften/Parameter-Profibus/Eigenschaften/Netzeinstellungen/Busparameter) Hier werden eingentlich an Hand der am Bus hängenden Slaves schon die wichtigen Daten angezeigt. (berechnet) Wenn du z.Bsp. die Busgeschwindigkeit erhöhst weden sich auch die Werte unter "Busparameter" entsprechend ändern, desgleichen, wenn du Slaves zum Bus hinzufügst. Ob das bei einem MPI-Netz genauso aussieht muß man mal probieren. Weiterhin kannst du einen Bustester an dein existierendes Netz anschließen (Siehe hier im Forum zu Bustestern), da werden dann auch diverse Daten gemessen.


----------



## CrazyCat (11 August 2006)

Danke.

Ich werde mal abklären ob das ausreichend ist, da eigentlich eine Berechnung gefordert wird.

Die Bilder werde ich auf jeden Fall in die Dokumentation reinpinseln.

Wofür stehen all die Abkürzungen?
Bin mit den Busparametern nicht wirklich vertraut.

Wo liegt eigentlich datentechnisch gesehen das Limit des MPI bzw. des Profibus?


----------



## Ralle (11 August 2006)

Eigentlich ist das die Berechnung, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Abkürzungen: F1-Taste --> dann jeweils auf den Parameter klicken --> Erklärung  .

Limit: keine Ahnung, kommt darauf an, wie langsam der Bus insgesamt werden darf, siehe Ttr typisch.


----------



## CrazyCat (11 August 2006)

Die Erkärungen hab' ich gefunden, danke.

Bei MPI funktioniert das ganze leider nicht.

Kann man auch hier irgendwie diese Werte errechnen lassen?


----------



## Ralle (11 August 2006)

Wohl eher nicht, MPI ist ja auch nicht Tokenbasiert und garantiert keinerlei Antwortzeiten etc. Man kann es höchstens mal messen, indem man Daten hin- und herschickt und die Laufzeit einer bestimmten Datenmenge ermittelt. Damit kann man dann vielleicht interpolieren. Bei großen Datenmengen zwischen SPS und PC über MPI habe ich immer das Problem, daß man auch nicht weiß, welche Daten wann ankommen. Wenn ich also 1 kB Daten habe, kann es vorkommen, daß ein Datenwort noch alte Daten enthält, ein Anderes schon neue.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 August 2006)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wohl eher nicht, MPI ist ja auch nicht Tokenbasiert und garantiert keinerlei Antwortzeiten etc. Man kann es höchstens mal messen, indem man Daten hin- und herschickt und die Laufzeit einer bestimmten Datenmenge ermittelt. Damit kann man dann vielleicht interpolieren. Bei großen Datenmengen zwischen SPS und PC über MPI habe ich immer das Problem, daß man auch nicht weiß, welche Daten wann ankommen. Wenn ich also 1 kB Daten habe, kann es vorkommen, daß ein Datenwort noch alte Daten enthält, ein Anderes schon neue.


Da muss ich widersprechen. MPI hat wie PB einen Token. Der Hauptunterschied zwischen beiden ist, dass aufgrund der fehlenden zyklischen Dienste bei MPI die Timingparameter wesentlich "härter" sind.


----------



## Ralle (11 August 2006)

@Reiner
Also schickt der MPI-Master eine Token herum? Hm, eigentlich logisch, sonst müßte kein Teilnehmer im MPI-Netz Master sein, hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 August 2006)

Stimmt, die MPI-Master, es können ja auch mehrere sein, spielen das gleiche Spiel wie die Profibusmaster.


----------



## smart_chris (12 August 2006)

*Busbelastung ermitteln*

Wenn es noch hilft Siemens hat dafür einmal Testmessungen gemacht und dabie die Werte in einer Excel-Tabelle zusammen gefasst. Die sind zwar nicht genau aber vielleicht reicht das ja dem Kunden zur b
Beruhigung. Des weiteren können das glaube ich auch die Diagnose Repeater am Netz ermitteln so dass man dann auch genau Werte und nicht nur theorethische Werte hat. Einige Profibus Analyzer können das denke ich mal auch. Ich meine das die normal CP`s 55 oder 5611 das auch ermitteln können bn mir da aber nicht ganz sicher ob die nur die Standarwerte wie man sie eingestellt hat ermitteln.

Siemens stellt für die Berechnung 2 unterschiedliche Excel-Tabellen zur Verfügung. Die erste ist zur Berechnung ohne Bediengerät und die zweite mit. Ich hoffe es hilft euch weiter.

MFG

Chris


----------

